# Jumaine Jones take



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

Hi Celts fans... as a cavs fan, I thought I'd share with you my take on your newest Celtic... maybe you could do the same for Bremer for me?

Jones is 6'8, about 220. He is pretty athletic, tho not Kobe-esque. He does like to run the floor on fast breaks, and will finish with a jam. At times last year, him and Ricky Davis would often hook-up on a break, and Jones could both throw and finish on the alley-oop.

Of course, Jumaine is best noted for his 3 ball shooting. He shot about 35% from the 3. That is the good part. The bad part is that he got caught up in the 3 (or possibly that was his defined role- defined to him by the coach?). He would pretty much just park himself on the sideline 3 and wait for a kick-out, meaning he wasn't too involved in a motion-type offense. This can obviously change depending upon what is asked of him. He is a streak shooter, and when he is hot from the 3, he is fun to watch.

His defense is not very good. It is not poor, but it is not outstanding. He can rebound, and averaged about 5 per game, but he did get more minutes last year because of Darius Miles erratic play. He didn't seem to have a lot of turnovers.... but that is mostly because when he did get the ball, he launched it. Again, that may have been what he was supposed to do. He seemed to have a good attitude, but I got the impression that he at times thought he should be a full-time starter. Maybe he should of. And would you want a player on your team that didn't want to be a starter?

As a Cavs fan, I am happy with this deal. I know Sundov is a big stiff, who hasn't averaged many minutes, but Bremer is a local, and a good pick-up (considering we wouldn't resign Smush  

What is your take on Bremer? Does he have what it takes to stay in the league? Can he be a starter some day? What did you think about his progression thru his first season? Who would you compare his game to?

Thanks, and good luck for the season!

By the way, who would you say is your starting 5 at this point?
Ours will probably be Z, Carlos Boozer, Darius Miles, Ricky Davis, and LeBron. First off the benchers: DaJaun Wagner, Ira Newble, Chris Mihm


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> Hi Celts fans... as a cavs fan, I thought I'd share with you my take on your newest Celtic... maybe you could do the same for Bremer for me?
> 
> Jones is 6'8, about 220. He is pretty athletic, tho not Kobe-esque. He does like to run the floor on fast breaks, and will finish with a jam. At times last year, him and Ricky Davis would often hook-up on a break, and Jones could both throw and finish on the alley-oop.
> ...


 Thanks for the very nice post with the great insite.

I am not happy about this deal at all. Bremer was not given a chance to prove anything with this team. Danny Ainge is the new Rick Pitino IMO

Bremer was a bit inconsistant last year (having a lot to do with the way Jim O'Brian handed out his minutes.) He has a positive upside and I think you will like him in the end. 


Can you answer one thing about your player? How long is his deal for? (Like how many years at how much money)
Thanks


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*...*

I thought Jones was a FA.... I know he was... so it mustof been a sign and trade thing. I have not heard the details yet. It was probably comparable to Sundov's contract (money wise), because if Bremer was an undrafted FA, he probably only had a 1 year contract and is/was a FA also, no?


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Yes, Jones was a FA, so it had to be a sign and trade. It was probably a one-year deal, or perhaps one year with a team option.

I too am sorry to see Bremer go, because he is a tough, hard-nosed defender. But they did dump Sundov and free up a roster spot, so it was probably a good move. Now they have to sign Hunter.

My gut tells me that there will be one more deal before training camp begins.


----------



## HickFromFrenchLick (Jun 18, 2003)

Big John, 

On the Celts website it says that they signed Hunter today. I think that was the main factor in this deal. Getting rid of Bruno to clear a roster spot.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

There was no room for JR, I Liked him, but, weLL, I wish him the best. I did aLways get excited when he was setting up for a 3-baLL. Good Luck, but I think we made a good move here. SoLid move and if you think otherwise, weLL, unLess JR turns into a super-star, this was the right move.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HickFromFrenchLick</b>!
> Big John,
> 
> On the Celts website it says that they signed Hunter today. I think that was the main factor in this deal. Getting rid of Bruno to clear a roster spot.


Good! Hopefully they got an option for the third year. I will really enjoy watching him play.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> Good! Hopefully they got an option for the third year. I will really enjoy watching him play.








Agreed, . :yes:


----------



## HickFromFrenchLick (Jun 18, 2003)

He is the kind of inside wide body that this team has sorely missed. Not the tallest guy but he creates space with his shoulders and always seems to be around the ball off the rim.


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

I noticed something...



Point Guards come to Boston, have one good year(maybe more), leave, then dont do much. Some names are Dana Barros, Milt Palacio, Erick Strickland, and Kenny Anderson might fit under this too. Is Jr gonna do the same thing?


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

JR Bremer is Silas' kind of player. My guess is that LeBron James will play the 2 or the 3, and that Ollie and Bremer will share time at the point.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Bremer is alright. I don't see him see him becoming a good starter at any point, but I think he can be a serviceable backup. I think the Cavs are making some good moves to set the team for LeBron to play pointguard. Its always tough being a rookie pointguard, which I think is the position LeBron should play, and with Wagner already there and the signing of Ollie and now trading for Bremer, the Cavs have some guys that can take the pressure off of LeBron to bring up the ball. I have a feeling that Silas will be using Bremer to play SG on offense and guard the PG on defense, which will be good for his skills and his size.


----------



## T.Hud_16 (Jul 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BleedGreen</b>!
> I noticed something...
> 
> 
> ...


bremer will be a starting point guard some where and it wont be in clevland. bremer is a streaky shooter and that helps teams a lot. that is why t.hud was so effective against the lakers. after i saw that the celtics took bell, i thought to myself bremer or delk is soon to be gone. then i was hearing trade rumors and i didnt think they would bring in another point guard. they did and delk and bremer were rolling in those trading mills again. im disapointed to see him leave but jumaine jones is the scorer that the celtics need. he should be the third scorer. he will finally get his chance to shine like ricky davis did.


----------



## ratedPG (Jun 12, 2003)

Not a Celt' fan, but I'm interested in seeing how compatible the line-up of Banks, Pierce, and maybe even Jumaine and Dahntay Jones works out.


----------



## NE sportsfan (Jun 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ratedPG</b>!
> Not a Celt' fan, but I'm interested in seeing how compatible the line-up of Banks, Pierce, and maybe even Jumaine and Dahntay Jones works out.


that would be an interesting lineup wouldnt it. hmm but there seems to be a piece missing. oh yes, WE DONT HAVE DAHNTAY JONES!.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NE sportsfan</b>!
> 
> 
> that would be an interesting lineup wouldnt it. hmm but there seems to be a piece missing. oh yes, WE DONT HAVE DAHNTAY JONES!.


lol


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Dahntey Jones is on the GRIZZLIES, has been since the day he was drafted  

As for Bremer, I'm very sorry to see him go. I don't think he got his fair shot with us. I mean the kid wasn't drafted, makes the team, doesn't play the first half of the season and then becomes the starting point guard and puts up mega points. Makes the 2nd all rookie team and to thank him we trade him away :sour: 

The Cavs will be very happy with him. He will stay in the league and be a good player. Either a very capable backup or even a starter at times. I will miss him.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

I don't think they were unhappy with Bremer. I think one of the main motivations for trading him was to unload Sundov. They also had their eye on Jones. Bremer played well, but he didn't do anything that someone else on the roster couldn't do. They want to run their offense differently, and they're kind of counting on Banks to do it. It didn't seem like Bremer was capable of it. It's too bad Bremer had to go to the Cavs, but then again, he'll get a lot of exposure playing with LeBron at sold-out arenas.


----------



## shiggins (Jun 22, 2003)

> Not a Celt' fan, but I'm interested in seeing how compatible the line-up of Banks, Pierce, and maybe even Jumaine and Dahntay Jones works out.



Yeah dahntay jones got traded to memphis along with troy bell for banks so i dont think hell crack our rotation this year ^^


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shiggins</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah dahntay jones got traded to memphis along with troy bell for banks so i dont think hell crack our rotation this year ^^








LMAO.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

To make things clear.

Sundov was signed to a minimum last year, with a player option for this.

Bremer was signed as an undrafted FA to a 350,000 deal with a team option for next year (which is this).

Jones was a FA and was signed to a 3 year deal, starting at 1.5M.... $1,687,500....$1,875,000

The only thing I don't get is why are we spending so much money????????????

Jones is 1.5M, while JR + Bruno is ~ 1.2M.


----------

